# Jd trs 32



## Trust Jesus (Sep 12, 2013)

Model is in the title. There is lubrication leaking pretty severely from the gearbox. I parked the snow blower after using it last year. When I moved it this summer I noticed a good size pool of lubrication. Upon inspection I could see that it was coming from the gearbox. I'm not sure what the problem is nor how to fix it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Closing this thread because its a duplicate.
see the active thread here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/3106-john-deere-trs32.html

Scot


----------

